# Tanker in collision off Dutch Coast



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

A Greek tanker transporting kerosene and a Cypriot container ship have collided off the Dutch coast.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11520820 refers

Dick


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

I just read the article on Yahoo and then went on to read the various comments posted underneath. Take this for example:

"Almost always there is no one on the bridge on these large modern ships at night. They have a collision-avoidance system that alerts the captain in case of a CPA (Closest Point of Approach) that can be preset. In the case of the tanker it takes so long to come to a stop that it would be set at about 5,000 yards (about 2 1/2 nautical miles). So truly fault will be assessed and heavy penalties will be adjudicated."

It is amazing how ill informed the public are....


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Ian,
Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

This time it is a boxer and a tanker, looks like port 1 wing got the hit, right through the double hull too. Dutch TV sais the aviation fuel (JP gas kero), will not be a poloution problem. Attemps will be made to ligten at sea before coming into Rotterdam for full discharge and temporary repairs. Wish I had this one, it looks very interesting. I'd say about fifty tonnes all painted and coated.


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> I just read the article on Yahoo and then went on to read the various comments posted underneath. Take this for example:
> 
> "Almost always there is no one on the bridge on these large modern ships at night. They have a collision-avoidance system that alerts the captain in case of a CPA (Closest Point of Approach) that can be preset. In the case of the tanker it takes so long to come to a stop that it would be set at about 5,000 yards (about 2 1/2 nautical miles). So truly fault will be assessed and heavy penalties will be adjudicated."
> 
> It is amazing how ill informed the public are....



You mean that's not true??


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

James_C said:


> Ian,
> Do you have a link for that?


Try this Jim:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101012/ap_on_re_eu/eu_netherlands_ships_collide#mwpphu-container

Go down past the news item and see the comments. You might have to scroll through to the second page to see it.

I really despair when I read what people write, they pull politics and sicko stuff into it. Anyway, if I want intelligent and stimulating reading I ALWAYS come to SN.

Hope it works.....


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for that Ian - the mind boggles!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Had a closer look at the damage last night, seems that Port one wing tank is penetrated just aft of the fore peak bulkhead, internal damage could be worse than I thought, maybe as much as another five to ten tonnes. I'd suggest restrict loading to one across and two wings empty, slap on a patch and order new partial block from builders. The tanker looks to be quite new, with full coatings on the double hull void spaces, (cleaning and drying out, before re coating after repair, will be expensive, even in Far East.)


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Good photographs of the damage at
http://www.cargolaw.com/2010nightmare_jork_ranger..html
JORK RANGER appears to have hit tanker MINDORO cleanly at right angles, on the port bow just where her name was, leaving a perfect impression of JORK RANGER's bulbous bow. Bridge crew must have been in no doubt what ship they were about to hit!! Relatively little damage to JORK RANGER.


----------

